# Stromsparender Server



## Andreas Späth (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo

ich bin gerade am Planen hier im Netzwerk einen Gameserver aufzusetzen.
Einziges Problem, Stromkosten!

Deswegen frag ich mich ob ihr mir helfen könnt ein sehr stromsparendes System auf die Beine zu stellen, bzw. wo kann ich am besten Strom sparen ?
Der Gameserver lief bis jetzt auf einem P4 2,4ghz mit 512 MB Ram auf Windows XP und hat die CPU selbst unter höchster Serverauslastung maximal zu 4% belastet also könnte ich schonmal an der CPU sparen.
Ich denke ein Celeron D 315 würde da reichen, nur die Frage ist der Stromsparender als ein 2,4ghz P4 Northwood ?
Oder würde ich mit einer vergleichbaren AMD CPU noch besser Strom sparen ?
Da ich aber nicht zuviel Geld rausblasen will kommt ein Pentium M nicht in Frage 

Kann ich auch beim Ram Strom sparen ?
512MB sind allerdings Pflich mit 256 war der Server beim testen nicht wirklich flott.

Und wie sieht es aus mit Festplatten ? 
Da der Server so gut wie keinerlei Festplattenzugriffe benötigt würde hier auch ein langsame Festplatte keinen Performanceinbruch verursachen denke ich.

Und welche Grafikkarte ist wohl am Stromsparensten? ( falls es keine onboard Lösung wird )
Ist ja logisch dass ich auf dem Server keine Ati x850 oder sowas benötige.

Wie würdet ihr solch einen Stromsparserver zusammenstellen ?
Kann ich eventuell beim Netzteil und der CPU Kühlung auch noch Strom sparen ? 

Er sollte aber auch auf jeden Fall leise sein, die Kiste wird im selben Raum wie ich schlafe 

Und wenn ich gerade dabei bin, wie krieg ich einen WindowsXP Rechner dazu ohne Maus,Keyboard und Monitor hochzufahren ?


----------



## Sway (10. Juni 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> Und welche Grafikkarte ist wohl am Stromsparensten? ( falls es keine onboard Lösung wird )
> Ist ja logisch dass ich auf dem Server keine Ati x850 oder sowas benötige.




Für einen "Server" ist eine Grafikkarte schon fast zuviel. Wenn es doch eine sein soll, wäre OnBoard die beste Wahl.


Und zum Thema Windows hochfahren ohne Maus und co.: Im Bios kannst du "Halt on error" auf "none" setzen und alle Programme die du beim booten starten willst, als Dienst laufen lassen. Somit musst du dich auch nicht einloggen. Also brauchst du keine Maus, Tastatur und so.

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal Linux anschaun. Da kannst du mit weniger Performance-verbrauch einen Gameserver laufen lassen. Für fast jedes Onlinespiel gibts auch passenden Linux-Binaries. Somit könntest du noch mehr an der Hardware "sparen"


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juni 2005)

Sway hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für einen "Server" ist eine Grafikkarte schon fast zuviel. Wenn es doch eine sein soll, wäre OnBoard die beste Wahl.



Ja das stimmt wohl, wobei ich bei größeren Aktionen dann doch gerne die Möglichkeit hätte nen Monitor anzuschliesen 



> Und zum Thema Windows hochfahren ohne Maus und co.: Im Bios kannst du "Halt on error" auf "none" setzen und alle Programme die du beim booten starten willst, als Dienst laufen lassen. Somit musst du dich auch nicht einloggen. Also brauchst du keine Maus, Tastatur und so.


 
Ok das ist dann doch einfacher als ich dachte, Irgendjemand meinte mal zu mir etwas von wegen da brauch ich nen speziellen Stecker der den Monitor simuliert.
Und mit VNC ( nur über das interne Netzwerk erreichbar, von ausen durch den Router geblockt ) sollte dann ja eine bequeme Administration von einem anderem PC aus kein großes Problem darstellen 



> Vielleicht solltest du dir mal Linux anschaun. Da kannst du mit weniger Performance-verbrauch einen Gameserver laufen lassen. Für fast jedes Onlinespiel gibts auch passenden Linux-Binaries. Somit könntest du noch mehr an der Hardware "sparen"



Für diesen einen Server leider nicht, der ist auch von Privatpersonen erstellt worden also kein Offizielles Produkt der Spielefirma 
Da er auch noch .net benötigt ist Linux leider fast komplett unmöglich.
Es haben schon Einige geschafft den unter Mono zum laufen zu bringen, aber bisher ist mir kein stabiler Linuxserver bekannt 

Auch wenn versprochen wurde dass da demnächst eine Linuxfähige Version kommt ( mit den Saves und Scripten der Windowsversion 100% Kompatibel, einfach nur neue Binarys und neue DLLs ) muss ich dann momentan Wohl oder Übel auf Windows zurückgreifen.
Sobald aber eine stabile Linuxversion das Licht dieser Welt erblickt werde ich switchen


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2005)

CPU: zB AMD XP Mobile Desktop Version ( laut Angaben bei 45W Idle )

Am meisten Strom ziehen nunmal CPU, GraKa und HDDs. Und vielleicht reicht ja sogar
ein Via C3/C4/C7-Prozessor, der nur eine Kraft bis etwa 2GHz, aber System-Komplett-Werte
von etwa 25-40Watt hat. 

http://forum.golem.de/read.php?2327,370868,386796
http://www.tecchannel.de/news/allgemein/5930/
http://www.winfuture.de/news,20778.html

Die Beiträge sind teilweise schon recht alt, und beide Seiten ( die Großen AMD/Intel und auch
VIA) haben inzwischen viel gesägt, geschraubt und poliert.

Könnte aber ne Alternative sein 

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CPU: zB AMD XP Mobile Desktop Version ( laut Angaben bei 45W Idle )


 
Wäre dies dann zB. diese hier ?
http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=HFBA05&
Kenn mich mit AMD CPUs leider fast null aus, komm das jetzt einem P4 2,4ghz gleich oder auf was bezieht sich nochmal die Zahl bei AMD ? 
Weil ein Sockel A Board hab ich noch hier rumfliegen, momentan mit einem 2,2ghz Athlon der allerdings extremst viel Wärme produziert  
Der Mobile würde dann ja nichtnur einiges an Strom sparen sondern ist doch auch bestimmt etwas kühler im Betrieb wodurch ich den regelbaren CPU Lüfter auf die niedrigste Stufe runterdrehen könnte.



> Am meisten Strom ziehen nunmal CPU, GraKa und HDDs. Und vielleicht reicht ja sogar
> ein Via C3/C4/C7-Prozessor, der nur eine Kraft bis etwa 2GHz, aber System-Komplett-Werte
> von etwa 25-40Watt hat.


 
Ja bei den Via CPUs bin ich noch so unentschlossen, ich kenne noch keinen der selber mal einen in Betrieb hatte und bin da dann doch etwas "ängstlich" was komplett neues zu probieren.
Auserdem scheint zumindest Alternate nur einen Via für den Sockel 370 zu haben 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich auch diesen Intel hier.
http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=HL2I50
Immerhin sind deren Mobile Prozessoren ja das heimliche Steckenpferd und schlagen im Vergleich MHz zur Leistung jeden AMD.
Nur wäre da ja das Board wiederum ein etwas teurer Faktor.
Oder mal anders herum, 200€ für ein Board das noch nichtmal mit besonderen Ausstattungsmerkmalen ( auser dem Sockel 479m ) daherkommt empfinde ich für teuer.
Das wären schon 400€ nur für CPU und Board.
Wobei da dann sogar zwei Gigabit Lan Anschlüsse und die GPU onboard wären.

Irgendwie Traurig wenn ich bedenke welche Leistung in den Mobile CPUs steckt und es gibt nichtmal eine Handvoll Boards dafür, dabei wäre der Stromspar und der Leisereffekt solcher Systeme einigen Leuten der Aufpreis Wert.


Ich merke das was ich mir hier vorgenommen habe wird doch nicht so easy wie ich dachte.
Zumindest nicht die Entscheidung für den richtigen Weg 

Und da kommt mir noch was, der einfachheit halber will ich den Server einfach ins Wlan setzen, frisst so eine Wlankarte bedeutend ( wie schreibt man dieses Wort ? ) mehr Strom als eine "normale" Netzwerkkarte ?

Und falls ich die Mobile AMD CPU für Sockel A benutze, ist so eine Ge-Force MX 440 ( die größte aus der MX440 Reihe mit den DDRs drauf ) sehr stromhungrig, bzw wüßte Jemand eine Alternative ?
Weil die ist in der Kiste noch eingebaut und wäre ansonsten ein fall für die Vitrine 


Fragen über Fragen, hoffentlich kennen die freundliche Tutorials.de User die Antworten darauf 
Und natürlich schon ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bisher geantwortet haben 

Edit: Hilfe jetzt ist mir anscheinend noch ein CPU Hersteller ( ja mir ist schon klar dass es mehr gibt als AMD & Intel  )  begegnet und nennt sich Transmeta.
Allerdings hab ich bis eben nichtmal gewusst dass es dieses Produkt gibt, weis da Jemand was im vergleich zu AMD & Intel ?


----------



## McVader83 (12. Juni 2005)

Guck dir mal die VIA Mainboards hier an:
http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/...WARE&Level1=Mainboards&Level2=Sockel+370&#VIA

Da ist fast alles onboard, auch der Prozessor. Schön leise kannst du die dinger auch machen, solange du sie nicht in ein viel zu kleines Gehäuse steckst. RAM rauf, HDD ran, evtl. DVD ran und fertich is der Rechner. Wenn du das Ding dann auch noch mit nem kleinen Netzteil versorgst, bist du auf der richtigen Seite. Ein 250W Netzteil sollte hier völlig reichen!

Oder die etwas teurere aber auch sehr geile Alternative:
http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=SBLB01&source=highlight&pid=3983&
da musst du aber noch ne CPU besorgen. (Und natürlich RAM, HDD und evtl. DVD)

Edit: Zu der WLAN Karte: Würde ich auf keinen Fall machen. Die frisst bedeutend mehr Strom und eigentlich solltest du so ne kleine Kiste doch hinstellen können, wo du willst, also schließ sie doch lieber per Kabel an.


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2005)

Hab mich da mal umgesehen, wieso hab ich nicht am Anfang schon bemerkt dass da auch die CPU dabei ist 

Wobei mir das MSI eher zusagen würde, das kähme zwar ohne CPU daher kostet dann aber wenn ich die CPU extra kauf immernoch gute 70€ weniger denn 1,2 ghz sollten es ja schon sein 

Das mit dem Lan Anschluss ist so eine Sache, ich hab hier garkein Kabelgebundenes Netzwerk mehr, ok der Router hat natürlich nen Netzwerkanschluss aber dann Kabel quer durch die halbe Wohnung verlegen :/

Aber neben dem Server wird vermutlich sowieso noch ein PC stehen, da könnte ich dafür die Wlankarte in dem PC sparen und beide mit Crossoverkabel verbinden und das ganze dan bridgen.
So würde die Wlankarte zumindest nur die hälfte der Zeit mehr strom verbrauchen als eine Lankarte ( ich weiss sehr tolle Rechnung  )


----------



## McVader83 (12. Juni 2005)

Hmmm, stimmt, das ist echt günstiger... 

Ähm und wieso stellst du den Server nicht neben den Router? Wäre doch so schön einfach ^^


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

Der Router steht im Flour in einer Wunderschönen Glasvitrine.
Da wäre höchsten Platz für diesen Knubbel von Aopen ( wars Aopen ? ) und selbst das würde meine Oma glaube ich nicht dulden


----------



## Spacemonkey (13. Juni 2005)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall nicht am Ram sparen. Windows als Gameserver mit 256 MB ist ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

Spacemonkey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du solltest auf jeden Fall nicht am Ram sparen. Windows als Gameserver mit 256 MB ist ziemlich ätzend.


 
Ja an der Rammenge wollte ich ja nicht sparen, aber vieleicht ist eine Ramart stromfressender als die andere ?
Aber wenn leistungstärkerer jetzt nicht mehr Strom frisst würde ich natürlich den besseren nehmen.

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob Windows2000, XP oder 2003. aber das ist ja schon wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## McVader83 (13. Juni 2005)

Ganz einfaches Argument deiner Oma gegenüber: Willst du den doppelten Stromverbrauch oder son Ding in der Glasvitrine?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

McVader83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ganz einfaches Argument deiner Oma gegenüber: Willst du den doppelten Stromverbrauch oder son Ding in der Glasvitrine?


Für uns, ja
Für sie, nein 

Als allererstes kommt es ihr immer darauf an das immer alles schöööön aussieht.


----------



## NomadSoul (13. Juni 2005)

leg ne Decke drüber und behaupte es sei nen Beistelltisch =)


----------

